# CLAR - Clarity Gold Corp. (CSE)



## Userman (9 August 2020)

*Clarity Gold Corp. *(CLAR:CSE)
*
*
“The Art of Discovery”

_Focused on the Acquisition, Exploration & Development of Gold Projects in North America_
*

News - July 22, 2020 - Mobilizes Field Crew to the Empirical Project

Empirical Property 
*
_Historical drill results_

* 21 m @ 3.67 g/t Au*
*1.75 m @ 3.20 g/t Au
1.01 m @ 3.30 g/t Au
0.88 m @ 10.27 g/t Au

*

*News - *July 15, 2020* - *Mobilizes Field Crew to the Tyber and Gretna Green Projects
*

Tyber Property

Up to 2.32 oz/t Au , 16% Cu, 305.5 oz/t Ag

Gretna Green

Up to 1.54 oz/t Au, 17.8% Cu, 1.65 oz/t Ag


Share Issued: *20,000,000
*

Symbol: CLAR – CSE

*
*https://claritygoldcorp.com/*


----------

